# Kann mir jemand ein Beispiel geben?



## snake5254 (16. Apr 2004)

Hallo,

Dieses Programm habe ich aus eiinem Java-Buch abgetippt. Ich möchte ein Programm in meine Webside intigrieren, mit dem man vokabeln übersetzen kann. Das ganze wollte ichh so gestalten, dass es zwei Textfelder giebt,in das eine giebt man die Deutsche Vokabel ein, im anderen (nicht editierbaren) erscheint dann die übersetzte Vokabel. Hier ist es ja so, dass man einen Buchstaben eingiebt und dann eine Ausgabe bekommt.



```
import java.io.*;
class Zahl{
	public static void main( String args[] ) {
	
	  byte b[] = new byte[1];
	  char c='0';
	  
System.out.println( " Geben sie eine Zahl von 1 bis 5 ein: ");
try {
  // Zeichen in den Buffer lesen
  System.in.read(b);
  // Das erste Zeichen in den char laden
  c = (char) b[0];
}  		 
  //IO-Exception abfangen
catch (IOException e) {
}

if (c == '1')
  System.out.println( "Sie haben 1 eingegeben!" );
else if (c == '2')
  System.out.println( "Sie haben 2 eingegeben!" );
else if (c == '3')
  System.out.println( "Sie haben 3 eingegeben!" );
else if (c == '4')
  System.out.println( "Sie haben 4 eingegeben!" );
else if (c == '5')
  System.out.println( "Sie haben 5 eingegeben!" );
else
  System.out.println( "Sie haben keine Zahl von 1-5 eingegeben!" );
}
}
```

Könnte mir jemand sagen, wie ich abhängig von einer Eingabe in ein Textfeld, ein anderes, uneditierbares, die Ausgabe bekomme? Außerdem weiß ich nicht wie ich das ganze in meine HTML Site einbaue (Wegen Abmessungen) und ob dass überhaupt schon intigrierbar ist.

Also könnte mir jemand ein Beispiel geben?


----------



## Beni (16. Apr 2004)

Huiuiui

Ich kann dir mal ein paar Bücher empfehlen (zu mehr reicht es heute Abend nicht mehr).

http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel3/index.htm
http://www.javabuch.de/

Du solltest besonders nach den Stichworten "Applet", "Swing / AWT", "TextArea / JTextArea" und "ActionListener" ausschau halten.

Und natürlich auch ein bisschen im Forum suchen (da findet sich massenhaft).

Falls das nichts nützt, laut um Hilfe rufen  :bae:  :wink: 

mfg Beni


----------



## snake5254 (16. Apr 2004)

Danke, das erstgenannte Buch wollte ich sowieso schon kaufen.


----------

